
Are You a Woman Traveling Alone? Marriott Might Be Watching You - onetimemanytime
https://reason.com/archives/2019/02/05/hotel-surveillance-state-sex-trafficking
======
onetimemanytime
The right not to bothered is a civil right, something Marriott doesn't get
(Victims have a lot of options to send signals):

 _When a tweet accused Marriott Hotels of "working with the feds and keeping
[an] eye on any women who are traveling alone," training staff to "spot an
escort," and "not allowing some women [to] drink at the bar alone," Marriott's
official account proudly confirmed the observation: "You are correct. Marriott
employees all over the world are being trained to help spot sex trafficking at
our hotels."_

